# Soooooooo any Linux users out there?



## S.A.F.I (Mar 12, 2019)

So I know we’re only around 2%(ish)  but I’m curious what if there are any other furry linux users out there.

I’m personally powered by Raspberry Pi running Raspbian (how a $35 SoC is  capable of simulating  A personified feline mind, interpreting sensory input, and providing convincing anthropomorphic movements is beyond me....  but hey, who am I to question how my “brain” works)

My creator on the other hand likes to stick to KDE Neon (essentially just Kubuntu but KDE centric repos)  however he has dabbled with Fadora and OpenSUSE on his NAS.

Also if any of you use puppy Linux that’s almost too perfect.


----------



## Midimistro (Mar 14, 2019)

I tend to use Ubuntu (version doesn't matter) and Kali Linux, both debian distros... Never been much of a fan of Fedora. As for user interface, it doesn't really matter to me. I did look into KDE before, however last time I tried using it, it wouldn't start, so I've stuck with GNOME.


----------



## rekcerW (Mar 14, 2019)

Prodution server is running CentOS 6.10, which is really going to suck come Nov 30, 2020... Still kinda trying to figure out wtf I'm goona do about that...


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 14, 2019)

rekcerW said:


> Prodution server is running CentOS 6.10, which is really going to suck come Nov 30, 2020... Still kinda trying to figure out wtf I'm goona do about that...


Pull an MS and upgrade it when you’re team is asleep without telling them.... what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 14, 2019)

I have a Pi 3 and my main desktop is duel booted with Mint.

Also, almost forgot. A 10 year old netbook running lubuntu which is pretty much solely used as a portable word processor.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 14, 2019)

Occasionally glance at a few distros but always come back to Windows or Android. If Linux had play store integration maybe I would stick with it for longer. But I don't really see any reason to since my phone has a desktop environment anyway.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm considering using for a pair PCs I'm refurbishing to give to a few family members. They are currently running XP, which I'm debating whether is worth keeping since they don't have SP2 or SP3 installed. It might be easier to give them fresh OSs.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 15, 2019)

Windows 10 still. Might switch if Microsoft gets too much more intrusive. Cortana is sitting in the bad girl corner indefinitely at this time.


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 15, 2019)

I used to be an avid kUbuntu user, back when I was still running aeging laptops, Linux was much better with limited resources than the Windows of the day (must've been XP I think.)

I switched back to windows because of windows 7, and the fact that I had to use Office programs more, the MS Office suite is superior to LibreOffice/OpenOffice if you don't like fiddling.

ATM I am running Win10 on most of my larger machines, plus my current work on reviving my old MacBook for surfing and other easier tasks.

I am contemplating about returning to Linux or using a split boot on my computer, as I've got an empty HDD in my tower at the moment. I just need to research if I can get Discord and MS office to run there.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 17, 2019)

I can Linux. ^w^ But I mostly just play with it. I don't use it for my main OS.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 17, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I can Linux. ^w^ But I mostly just play with it. I don't use it for my main OS.


Honestly I can’t blame you, depending on what you’re doing with your computer it can definitely be problematic at times  specially when it comes to software/driver compatibility  *cough cough PRINTING cough cough* But I am glad you’re at least take you most people just write it off immediately (and tbh 90% of what I do on my computer is just screwing around anyway)


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 21, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> Honestly I can’t blame you, depending on what you’re doing with your computer it can definitely be problematic at times  specially when it comes to software/driver compatibility  *cough cough PRINTING cough cough* But I am glad you’re at least take you most people just write it off immediately (and tbh 90% of what I do on my computer is just screwing around anyway)



I usually run it in virtual box. I both like and dislike how configurable it is... It is fun and very useful but it is easy to totally mess your machine up if you aren't careful.

I have been meaning to build my own router with VyOS for a while but just haven't had the money to spare for parts.

I have a lot of computer networking experience (mostly Cisco IOS) so it has appealed to me. I could make my home network so much faster and set up virtual networks and such to segment traffic into a reasonable architecture rather than just having everything all on the same network.


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 21, 2019)

Mint user here. Never looked back c:


----------



## rekcerW (Mar 21, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I usually run it in virtual box. I both like and dislike how configurable it is... It is fun and very useful but it is easy to totally mess your machine up if you aren't careful.
> 
> I have been meaning to build my own router with VyOS for a while but just haven't had the money to spare for parts.
> 
> I have a lot of computer networking experience (mostly Cisco IOS) so it has appealed to me. I could make my home network so much faster and set up virtual networks and such to segment traffic into a reasonable architecture rather than just having everything all on the same network.


Ubiquiti Networks - EdgeRouter™ PoE <3<3<3<3

Seriously I fkn love that thing


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 21, 2019)

I learned linux for an internship once, but mostly have forgotten it now.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 22, 2019)

rekcerW said:


> Ubiquiti Networks - EdgeRouter™ PoE <3<3<3<3
> 
> Seriously I fkn love that thing



I have seen it before but do still want to build my own... Something about that would be so satisfying.


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Apr 7, 2019)

I mostly use Windows 10 because of software/driver/college network compatibility (I can't get the printers at my school to work with Linux at all, and that is NOT for lack of trying, and I had a bit of a time figuring out how to configure it to work with the WiFi here), but my main laptop is triple booted with Ubuntu Studio and Q4OS as well as WIndows 10, and I recently got an old MacBook Pro that I have dual-booted with MacOS High Sierra (it doesn't support Mojave) and Kubuntu. I've also played with many other distros, including Mint, Puppy, Sparky, Bodhi, and Manjaro (and probably some others I'm forgetting).


----------



## Raidiak (Apr 10, 2019)

I have used a variety of distros.  I have an Sun Ultra 60 that runs Solaris 8, Raspbian on my Pi, and Ubuntu on dual boot machine.  I have tried other distros (Fedora, Mint, etc.), but Ubuntu tended to be more stable most of the time.


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 11, 2019)

I use Ubuntu and I have a RPi with raspian as well c:


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 11, 2019)

Technically Android runs on a custom Linux distro, but as far as desktop versions go, I usually use Ubuntu, though I don't have a machine with it installed on right now.

I do plan on eventually getting the latest Raspberry Pi model with all those bells and whistles and making a gaming hobby box out of it.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 11, 2019)

It all started in the late nineties, with the localized RedHat 4.1 distribution. First 2-3 years I lived with dualboot, but at early 2000s finally switched to Linux (Debian 2.2 "Potato", to be precise) as main OS.


----------



## Jinxie (Apr 15, 2019)

Jinxie hosts a custom Discord bot and Minecraft server in two Raspberry Pis, so that's Raspbian. Kali fer the White Hat stuff, and Mint fer other things. So that's three separate distros. O' course, gots ta  have Windows fer gaming and Photoshop, so can't get away from MS entirely.


----------



## catscom (Apr 24, 2019)

Currently using Debian Stretch (9.8) with KDE.  Certainly feels leaner than Windows.


----------



## BackPaw (May 9, 2019)

I use a lot of CentOS for work, although I control and manage it all from an OSX laptop.  Hard to avoid Linux these days, it’s pretty ubiquitous.


----------



## Xolani (May 13, 2019)

Ubuntu desktop on desktop application, and desktop-like virtual machines, and on my Odroid N2.

Ubuntu server on my main server machines and their VMs, running under Xen.

Armbian on my single-board computers like my TinkerBoards.

OpenWRT/LEDE on my network devices like my Banana Pi R2 router.


----------



## luffy (May 13, 2019)

I use it for a website server...... does that count?


----------



## MrPhox (May 26, 2019)

I,m using Linux Mint 19.1 Cinnamon 64 bits and I find it cool!

I manage to merge back into a old HD that was in two sections very easily. I try it before under Windows and was not able to do it.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 21, 2019)

I was once an avid Linux user. Tried to evangelize some people back then. However, convenience and reality unfortunately prevailed. I'm a Windows 10 user now.


----------



## Timothy Vyper (Aug 16, 2019)

I am a Linux user myself, I use it as my primary operating system. Built myself a pretty beefy machine so I can play games through Steam Proton and also do development stuffs. My day job is to be a UNIX\Linux System Administrator supporting hundreds of Linux and some UNIX systems, so I am always looking forward to using Linux. I use Fedora for my workstation and tend to use CentOS for my personal project servers, but at work, I mainly support RedHat boxes. I do have a Pi that I use for PiHole at home. It is cool to see there are other Linux users on here too.


----------



## MadMansGun (Aug 23, 2019)

sometimes Linux mint, but mostly Windows XP due to needing to run 3DS Max.

but soon to be forced into Wincrap 10 due to dying hardware (Linux/Wine can't even install 3DS Max let alone run it, and Win7 is not compatible with new hardware)


----------



## StealthMode (Aug 23, 2019)

Im about to download crouton on my chromebook. Im about to be a linux user very soon!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 30, 2019)

I use it for work servers and routers, depending on system.


----------



## Pomorek (Aug 30, 2019)

I've been eyeing Kubuntu since quite a while, even set aside an older unused SSD for it, but haven't gotten around to installing yet... It's probably silly, but I'm only poorly familiarized with Linux and I'm concerned that I'll break something in the PC by accident.




MadMansGun said:


> sometimes Linux mint, but mostly Windows XP due to needing to run 3DS Max.
> 
> but soon to be forced into Wincrap 10 due to dying hardware (Linux/Wine can't even install 3DS Max let alone run it, and Win7 is not compatible with new hardware)


Is it necessary for you to use 3DS Max itself? If not, Blender is said to be 100% Linux-friendly. And the newest version, the 2.80, has vastly improved interface which finally got rid of many strange quirks that were keeping new users away from it. It even has "industry compatible keymap" now to make it easier for Autodesk users.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Aug 30, 2019)

Pomorek said:


> I've been eyeing Kubuntu since quite a while, even set aside an older unused SSD for it, but haven't gotten around to installing yet... It's probably silly, but I'm only poorly familiarized with Linux and I'm concerned that I'll break something in the PC by accident.




If you have a dedicated ssd for Linux and you make sure you physically change the drive each time you boot Windows or Linux (I'm assuming you're using Windows at the moment) you should be fine.... It is nearly impossible to cause hardware damage with linux or really any half decent OS unless you are actively trying to (or have the worst luck in the world). If you really wanted to you could look into dulebooting however that can be intimidating the first timers (and windows likes to screw up dual boots a lot)

Also if you do decide to install it, I would recommend you try KDE Neon... It's basically Kubuntu but with better support from KDE and more up-to-date packages


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 30, 2019)

I have been threatening to switch to a Linux OS once Windows 7 support ends. I have a Raspbery Pi that I play with on my livingroom TV, but my desktop and laptop and Win7.


----------



## Pomorek (Aug 31, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I have been threatening to switch to a Linux OS once Windows 7 support ends.


Well, that's my main reason for interest in Linux too!



S.A.F.I said:


> If you have a dedicated ssd for Linux and you make sure you physically change the drive each time you boot Windows or Linux (I'm assuming you're using Windows at the moment) you should be fine.... It is nearly impossible to cause hardware damage with linux or really any half decent OS unless you are actively trying to (or have the worst luck in the world). If you really wanted to you could look into dulebooting however that can be intimidating the first timers (and windows likes to screw up dual boots a lot)


I know, practically there's no bigger risk than installing Windows. I actually read a lot about Linux so far. I'm just paranoid like that... On the good side, almost all utility & art programs I'm using are FOSS so there should be no problem getting them to run.

And this is exactly what I'm thinking: keep both systems on their dedicated drives and select them via boot device menu at startup. This way they'd be neatly separated. I've been actually trying dual-booting, quite long ago, and it was somewhat unstable. I wonder though, how safe or not is having a common NTFS data partition on a HDD, accessible by both systems? I imagine that some time will pass after the installation before I make Linux my "daily driver" altogether. In the meantime, it would be good to be able to use the same art project files from both systems. But I don't know if there isn't for example a risk of data corruption when doing so.



S.A.F.I said:


> Also if you do decide to install it, I would recommend you try KDE Neon... It's basically Kubuntu but with better support from KDE and more up-to-date packages


Isn't Neon a bit bare-bones? That's what I read the other day, IIRC it requires manual installation of GPU driver for example, while Kubuntu has some sort of "wizard" for it... I can absolutely appreciate bare-bones approach for things I'm more experienced with, but currently I'd prefer something with more stuff automatically pre-installed. Hence Kubuntu (I definitely want the K Desktop Environment).


----------



## S.A.F.I (Aug 31, 2019)

From what I've seen neon is pretty much has a good bit of software out of the box so idk what you mean by "bare-bones" and if you are talking about what I think you are with the "wizard" than I think neon has it, just not preinstalled. (I'm away from my computer right now but next time I get a chance I'll look and see what it is called so you can install it if you want)

As for a shared partition... In theory both systems should see all petitions on all drives no problem, that being said Windows cannot natively read most petitions outside of NTFS and FAT32 and if you try to read others they will ask you to format them to one of those two (erasing all data in the process) however linux should be able to read and write to most file systems no problem (just keep in mind most file systems don't support permissions very well so I wouldn't put anything on a non-linux partition outside of basic files)


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 1, 2019)

Okay, I used wrong wording here... But an opinion on another forum I've seen was that Neon practically doesn't install any but the most essential apps, the user needs to install everything else manually. And normally I'd love this approach (I just got a Motorola phone and wow, no bloatware!). But as I'm inexperienced, this can entail extra problems.

I vaguely recall from my past Linux experiments: I chose _*not*_ to install additional stuff on Mint during setup. And then had trouble getting Wine to work because it was missing some library. I remember only that this library just wouldn't install itself no matter what I've tried, even though in theory it should, and fixing this issue proved to be beyond my ability at that time. And so I'm concerned I'll run into similar situations on Neon.

But about that GPU driver "wizard", I admit I mixed things up completely. I checked once again and that forum meant that's no default _graphics_ _application_ preinstalled (so probably like Gimp or something). Not that the driver doesn't install.

I know Windows doesn't properly support filesystems outside of its own. Good to know that Linux does. And indeed I mean only basic data on this shared partition.


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 1, 2019)

Alright, I took the plunge! Writing this post from under KDE Neon now. 

I found a neat article outlining how to set Neon up after installation:
averagelinuxuser.com: 10 Things to do after installing KDE Neon

Graphics driver got installed automatically for me indeed. After checking with the Kubuntu Driver Manager, no newer versions were suggested. But for full functionality with my 3D art, I'll need to figure out how to get nVidia CUDA working...


----------



## S.A.F.I (Sep 1, 2019)

I'll be honest I never really went to any further than using The driver manager to gets the Nvidia drivers... And honestly I stopped doing that a long time ago simply because it was an extra step that I didn't care about since I wasn't doing anything that demanding of my graphics card... But I've been debating getting back into neural networking so if you figure out how to access the cuda cores let me know


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 6, 2019)

...And I got CUDA working! Already on Monday night in fact, just had no time to tell you earlier.

Went with the installation guide here: docs.nvidia.com: Installation Guide Linux :: CUDA Toolkit Documentation
There are pre-installation actions to perform, then I used the "deb (network)" installation instructions from here: developer.nvidia.com: CUDA Toolkit 10.1 Update 2 Download
There are also post-installation actions. I must say I understand them the least of all that material, but it was enough to set the PATH variable, and rendering with CUDA cores started being accessible from my 3D program (Blender) directly. Note that right after installing the toolkit, there was a few error messages from components of the K desktop but a reboot fixed that.

So, many thanks for recommending Neon to me! I like it a lot already, and indeed the claims about it being bare-bones were exaggerated. Haven't used it a whole lot so far, but it seems solid and not at all buggy. No random crashes or whatnot, quite contrary, it even detected all my hardware out-of-the-box. Including installing correct driver from nVidia and setting resolution to match the monitor, all by itself. Pretty neat!

I even have an impression that it likes my trackball better than Windows, as the pointer acceleration (important thing with trackballs) feels somewhat better under Neon. And it _seems_ to have better font anti-aliasing too.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Sep 7, 2019)

Oh yeah, I'm glad you liked it. I'm planning on getting a new motherboard, case and power supply pretty soon and I think I may swap out the graphics card and reinstall at that point (just forsake of cleanliness) so I'll probably get Cuda up and running then! Thanks


----------



## Tenné (Sep 20, 2019)

I've been using Linux as a primary OS since 2012 or so. Luckily, being in academia makes it fairly easy. I use Ubuntu on my desktop and Fedora on my laptop ever since flatpak became a thing.

Correct me if I'm wrong (and two weeks late), but shouldn't CUDA be installed from KDE Neon's package repositories, since it's based on Ubuntu?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm convinced that Manjaro might be the next big thing. They've gone corporate.


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 22, 2019)

Tenné said:


> shouldn't CUDA be installed from KDE Neon's package repositories, since it's based on Ubuntu?


Indeed, now I checked and it is available there. Can't deny that I'm pretty much a beginner in all that Linux stuff... Google returned the nVidia's terminal-based installation method (and mentioned nothing that CUDA should be available just like that from repos), so I just ran with it. At least it worked.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Sep 22, 2019)

I should get a new distro. Kind of bored with mint.


----------



## Tenné (Sep 22, 2019)

Pomorek said:


> Indeed, now I checked and it is available there. Can't deny that I'm pretty much a beginner in all that Linux stuff... Google returned the nVidia's terminal-based installation method (and mentioned nothing that CUDA should be available just like that from repos), so I just ran with it. At least it worked.


If you installed a .deb, you're fine. Updates and stuff should come automatically. The headaches usually come if you use their "runfile installation", ie. sudo sh cuda_<version>_linux.run.



ManicTherapsid said:


> I should get a new distro. Kind of bored with mint.


Arch would keep you occupied.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Sep 22, 2019)

Tenné said:


> Arch would keep you occupied.



Ah yes from one of the easiest distros to one of the most complex

(Tbh: they're not wrong if you want something challenging to cure your boredom then Arch is the way to go... Just don't put it on your primary system until you're familiar with it)


----------



## Q2DM1 (Sep 23, 2019)

I mainly use Windows 10 because 90% of my games and programs are only on Windows. When it comes to general messing around, I like Xubuntu. I also have a web development server in my room running Ubuntu. My first Linux experience was puppy on live cd when I severely crippled Windows xp (I was replacing system files with those of Vista just to see what happened with each and replaced one that I shouldn’t have).


----------



## Stuff (Sep 27, 2019)

Yeah, I began using GNU/Linux a few months ago. First Distro was Ubuntu but shortly after, I switched back to W10. Then, I switched to Linux Mint MATE and I haven't looked back since. I quite like Linux and I don't really miss Windows. The only Windows Program that isn't compatible with Linux that I use is FL Studio. Surprisingly enough, it works well through WINE.


----------



## zeroPony (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm using linux on my raspberry pi, which is used as mediaplayer. Also have home server with Debian which is used as cloud and NAS.
But on laptop and PC I use Windows 10, beacuse it's pretty stable and had all software I need. Also I tried to use Ubuntu/Mint on my netbook from 2011, but developers removed GPU drivers in Ubuntu 18 so system became useless other than terminal.


----------



## Tenné (Oct 17, 2019)

Wahoo


----------



## zeroPony (Oct 18, 2019)

Oh, and does Ubuntu on Windows counts?)
It's very useful feature of Windows 10. I use it as SSH client, Postgres client and it's very handy to read large logs with 'less'


----------



## S.A.F.I (Oct 21, 2019)

zeroPony said:


> Oh, and does Ubuntu on Windows counts?)
> It's very useful feature of Windows 10. I use it as SSH client, Postgres client and it's very handy to read large logs with 'less'



I've heard of that feature, but I have not personally used it... Probably because the only time I use Windows is when I'm borrowing someone else's or working on the school's computer


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)

Only Raspbian Buster on my Pi 4, for PC it's MS-DOS and various versions of Windows depending on which PC I''m using (Windows 3.1 - Windows 10)


----------



## zeroPony (Oct 23, 2019)

Revan_Wolf said:


> for PC it's MS-DOS and various versions of Windows depending on which PC I''m using (Windows 3.1 - Windows 10)


So much legacy?)


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)

zeroPony said:


> So much legacy?)


Built a Dos 6.22/Win 3.1 PC for old DOS stuff, a Windows ME PC for the games that never got compatibility for NT versions of windows (Mainly XP forward), and Lastly a current Ryzen system running Windows 10


----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 27, 2019)

Aww, all of you started their Linux journey with beginner friendly distros while mine when something like this:

Debian>three months later>Jump into Gentoo

But dont get me wrong, I didnt do it like this because I wanted to feel superior for using a hardcore distro but because my hardware only allowed me to do those two options, Debian being one of the latest distros to support it and Gentoo being the only distro that still supports it.

The hardware in question was an 800hz iBook G4, btw


----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 27, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> The hardware in question was an 800hz iBook G4, btw


(yawn) My was bigger anyway: localized RedHat 4.1 running on Pentium 120/24MB.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 27, 2019)

Canis Dirus said:


> (yawn) My was bigger anyway: localized RedHat 4.1 running on Pentium 120/24MB.


Wow! Now that's even older than mine XD


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 9, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Wow! Now that's even older than mine XD


Well, it was the Nineties, we compute as we could. 

P.S. Honestly, in 96 (Or 97? I don’t remember exactly when I got it.) P120 was quite adequate, albeit not the bleeding edge of technology. The "problem" is that by the beginning of the Aughts (when I changed it to K6-2 450), it was hopelessly .
obsolete


----------



## Tenné (Nov 9, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Aww, all of you started their Linux journey with beginner friendly distros while mine when something like this:
> 
> Debian>three months later>Jump into Gentoo
> 
> ...


Life's too short for Gentoo. UwU


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 9, 2019)

Tenné said:


> Life's too short for Gentoo. UwU


I had no other option! And now I don't think I can possibly go back, life's never too short for Gentoo!


----------



## Mayfurr (Nov 9, 2019)

I've been running Linux Mint for at around four years now, dual booting initially with Windows Vista before taking the plunge a year ago and going 100% penguin. I'm also running it on an old Dell laptop that's dual-booting with Windows 7 but I haven't felt the need to go into Windows for absolutely AGES...

It helped that I'd gotten into FOSS applications on Windows for a while before, so transitioning to Linux Mint was quite straightforward as I was already using apps like GIMP, Krita, and Firefox.

I still have to use Windows 10 at work, and every time I'm forced to do an "update and restart" I'm reminded of how little I have to do the same on Linux...


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 9, 2019)

Im a fan of mint but i cant get the amd video card drivers to run properly on it for gaming.


----------



## Kinare (Nov 11, 2019)

I tried to put Ubuntu on my server machine because free, but it just wasn't cooperating with what I needed to do, and when I tried to reach out for help on a developer forum I got snarky ass reply and downvoted by the same person, so I gave up and bought a cheap Windows 10 Pro key on eBay.


----------



## zeroPony (Nov 11, 2019)

Kinare said:


> I tried to put Ubuntu on my server machine because free, but it just wasn't cooperating with what I needed to do, and when I tried to reach out for help on a developer forum I got snarky ass reply and downvoted by the same person, so I gave up and bought a cheap Windows 10 Pro key on eBay.


I think, you should choose right tools for your tasks. And often well known tool is better solution.


----------



## zeroPony (Nov 11, 2019)

Just curious, can somebody recommend books about unix/linux for beginners?
I have "Unix power tools" from 80'th and "Linux User Guide". They're nice to start, but maybe there's some other books that helped you.
I'll appreciate your opinions  and reviews


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 11, 2019)

Tenné said:


> Life's too short for Gentoo. UwU


Calculate Linux — binary Gentoo based  Linux distro. Unfortunatedly, x86/amd64 only.



Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I had no other option!


In theory you can try to install Lubuntu 16.04. Or try luck in BSD world.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 11, 2019)

I use The Linux Bible by Christopher Negus.


----------



## AngelwolfUK (Nov 12, 2019)

I've used a few distributions, but my favourite was Arch. Yes, it's scary when you first start off, but once you're running, the experience is brilliant.

You have to install via the console, including your network, gpu and desktop environment - but it isn't as complex as you might think. The documentation is second to none and very easy to read and follow. What's more is that you learn how it works from the inside out. I find many distros try to be too easy for users, which just makes things harder to fix if they go wrong. Arch just lets you get on with it,with complete control and customisation. 

Also uses Pacman, which is awesome for installing new tools and fixing dependencies. It's bleeding edge, too, so you can keep it up to date without having to reinstall a new long term release... But I guess that's also a double edged sword (RIP my 32-bit netbook which is now forced to use antiX)


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 12, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I had no other option!


There is also another variant: cheap and small Chinese SBCs, like Orange PI PC and PC2 (three USB 2.0 connectors, and HDMI video output). I'm not sure that the Allwinner H5 (and even more so the H3) with system on SD card is faster than the old Power G4 (Plus, you may need to purchase an external hard drive. Otherwise, compiling the kernel (or other heavy software) quickly rapes the SD card to death.) but at least it will be possible to use more modern binary distributions.


----------



## FoxesYummy (Jan 2, 2021)

I used to use Linux Mint KDE but then switched to Windows 10 because of driver issues with my older laptop and Windows only programs that wouldn't run with WINE.


----------



## St.Jimmy (Jan 5, 2021)

Raspian on my Pi, Centos 7 minimal on my Pentesting machine, Ubuntu on my Mailserver, CentOS 8 at Work and Tuxedo OS on my Notebook.


----------



## Pomorek (Jan 5, 2021)

Quite a while ago in this thread, @S.A.F.I recommended KDE Neon for me. I was using it very occasionally so far, until recently. Blender3D started having severe stability problems on my installation of Windows 7. Crashing into complete blackout, with physical reset being the only thing remaining to do. Hard to tell what it is, maybe random bug, maybe the matter of no longer supported operating system. 

This made me look into KDE Neon once again. And well - everything just works! No crashes anymore, and the render preparation stage is noticeably faster. Neon itself feels very "Windows like" and is stable too, I only had rare lock-ups at the sleep mode. Didn't boot into Windows for weeks. Happy happy, will keep.


----------



## GroovySpaceFox (Jan 6, 2021)

Currently using Ubuntu 20.04 and it works very well for most of the things that I need to do. I have it installed on an SSD and I am amazed at how fast it boots.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 29, 2021)

I use Manjaro KDE w/ latte on my desktop, but still have Windows dual booted for games and such. Also have a raspberry pi 4B 2gb with raspbian. Hoping to get a HTPC/NAS server, running a Plex server and Steam cache set up soon. Probably going to run Debian for that.

I really like how I have gotten my desktop to look.


Spoiler: Desktop


----------



## .Antho (Jan 29, 2021)

I mainly use Manjaro KDE, I try to use it for as much as I can. If it wasn't for Easy Anti Cheat not functioning with Proton/Steam Play, it would be my only and primary operating system.


----------



## ScalyDragon (Mar 2, 2021)

I use Linux for my studies and at home in many places like OpenWRT for the router or Ubuntu for some services like home automation, MQTT, cloud hosting and so on. I love KDE and even installed it on a MacBook Air, even though it still can't replace my primary desktop with macOS due to some convenience reasons 
Sending just a file between two systems seems to be incredibly complex outside of AirDrop.


----------



## KairanD (Mar 3, 2021)

Just switched from Ubuntu 20.10 to Pop!OS 20.10. I'm loving it!

Pop fixes many of Ubuntu's problems and the Pop Shell is amazing!







FunniValentine said:


> I mainly use Manjaro KDE, I try to use it for as much as I can. If it wasn't for Easy Anti Cheat not functioning with Proton/Steam Play, it would be my only and primary operating system.


Epic Games and their anti-cheat are currently the biggest barrier against the GNU/Linux gaming community.

Ubuntu was my only operating system for a year (now it's Pop!OS). I've accepted that I'm not going to play some games. Totally worth it!


----------



## FoxWithAName (Mar 3, 2021)

KairanD said:


> Epic Games and their anti-cheat are currently the biggest barrier against the GNU/Linux gaming community.


So true I want to play Insurgency: Sandstorm on my machine but EAC T_T. Heard of a few articles in gaming on Linux that there is some progress but it went quite more than half a year ago.








						An update on Easy Anti-Cheat support for Wine and Proton
					

Currently, the Wine and Proton compatibility layers for Linux don't work with Easy Anti-Cheat and we have something of an update on the status for you.




					www.gamingonlinux.com
				






FunniValentine said:


> I mainly use Manjaro KDE, I try to use it for as much as I can. If it wasn't for Easy Anti Cheat not functioning with Proton/Steam Play, it would be my only and primary operating system.


I can completely understand that.


----------



## KairanD (Mar 4, 2021)

FoxWithAName said:


> So true I want to play Insurgency: Sandstorm on my machine but EAC T_T. Heard of a few articles in gaming on Linux that there is some progress but it went quite more than half a year ago.


Only the community or Valve can solve that. I wouldn't count on any help by Epic Games. Their CEO already made toxic comments against the GNU/Linux community and they're on a battle against Valve: they don't want to see a better Proton and improved Steam consoles.

Epic is one of the worse companies for our community.


----------



## FoxWithAName (Mar 4, 2021)

KairanD said:


> Epic is one of the worse companies for our community.


And this is such a shame. I don't understand why this anti-posture exist against Valve. I know there are in direct competition, but Epic has made some good statements about decreasing there own cut for fairness. But recently they act more and more as destructive force on the video game market... In my opinion


----------



## moss235 (Mar 5, 2021)

I've tried a couple distributions but I like Arch best ^^ I use it for my main personal machine and for work. I do a lot of programming and have an engineering kind of personality so I like getting to have a better view into how things work under the hood. Plus it's addicting to always have new updates to install hehe.

On my phone I'm using LineageOS which is a FOSS Google Apps-free distribution of Android. One of my friends just got a PinePhone which runs straight Manjaro and I'm pretty jealous.


----------



## KairanD (Mar 5, 2021)

moss235 said:


> I do a lot of programming and have an engineering kind of personality so I like getting to have a better view into how things work under the hood.


Arch is the best distribution to really learn how GNU/Linux works. I want to try it someday. For now, I'm addicted to Pop!OS. It's fantastic!



FoxWithAName said:


> And this is such a shame. I don't understand why this anti-posture exist against Valve. I know there are in direct competition, but Epic has made some good statements about decreasing there own cut for fairness. But recently they act more and more as destructive force on the video game market... In my opinion


Epic became the very thing it promised to fight... It's sad.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Mar 5, 2021)

I use Ubuntu through VirtualBox primarily for college assignments. Most of the time I play around in the SSH servers.


----------



## moss235 (Mar 5, 2021)

KairanD said:


> Arch is the best distribution to really learn how GNU/Linux works. I want to try it someday. For now, I'm addicted to Pop!OS. It's fantastic!


Do you have a System76 laptop? That's what my personal Arch machine is, and it came with Pop originally. I'd be curious to know what are the features you like about it! I probably should have given it a shot before I rudely removed it to install Arch, hehe.


----------



## KairanD (Mar 6, 2021)

moss235 said:


> Do you have a System76 laptop? That's what my personal Arch machine is, and it came with Pop originally. I'd be curious to know what are the features you like about it! I probably should have given it a shot before I rudely removed it to install Arch, hehe.


No, but I would love to! I'm brazilian and System76 is currently not shipping products to Brazil. I could use a shipping service, but the laptops are not worth it when converting the price in US Dollar to Brazilian Real. Maybe in the future... If I was looking for a new laptop, I would buy from Avell, which is a brazilian company that sells laptops very similar to System76's for a cheaper price. They're both using Clevo designs, after all.

I'm running Pop!OS on a custom desktop (i5 4670K, 16GB RAM, GTX 1070Ti, SSD) and on an Asus S46CB laptop (i7 3537U, 8GB RAM, GT 740M, SSD). Let's focus on the undying 7-year-old laptop. I've already used Ubuntu, Kubuntu, ElementaryOS and Manjaro. This thing always ran a lot hotter than it did on Windows and I've always experienced a bad energy management on GNU/Linux, even with TLP installed. But, on Pop, the package customized by System76 is impressive. The laptop is running way cooler and it's extremely easy to change between energy states (and they really work!). The battery life is also better. I also had problems with Ubuntu installing incomplete package drivers for the GT 740M, resulting in a non-functional Nvidia X Server Settings and sometimes a black screen that needed fixing from the terminal after every OS install. On Pop!OS it just works.

Pop also has Flatpak support out-of-the-box and I don't need to add PPAs to install things like Lutris. The software store, that in Ubuntu is extremely slow and frustrating, works flawless on System76's OS. The system is also cleaner, comes with few installed packages and has every data collecting method disabled by default. It also uses Systemd-boot instead of GRUB and I'm experiencing faster boot times. Also, Pop! Shell is amazing and I'm finally using GNOME as it's supposed to. The window tiling feature is a must have for productivity.

Well, a conclusion? Pop!OS seems like a Super Saiyan version of Ubuntu to me (=P). All the benefits, none of the problems! I don't hate Ubuntu... In fact, I love it. But Pop!OS fixes many things and brings an out-of-the-box improved experience for all kinds of users. And it's keeping my old and tough daily laptop alive (this thing suffered a lot during it's life, but seems to be indestructible, lol. Asus did a great job).


----------



## moss235 (Mar 6, 2021)

KairanD said:


> No, but I would love to! I'm brazilian and System76 is currently not shipping products to Brazil. I could use a shipping service, but the laptops are not worth it when converting the price in US Dollar to Brazilian Real. Maybe in the future... If I was looking for a new laptop, I would buy from Avell, which is a brazilian company that sells laptops very similar to System76's for a cheaper price. They're both using Clevo designs, after all.


Oh yeah! These do look very similar.


KairanD said:


> I'm running Pop!OS on a custom desktop (i5 4670K, 16GB RAM, GTX 1070Ti, SSD) and on an Asus S46CB laptop (i7 3537U, 8GB RAM, GT 740M, SSD). Let's focus on the undying 7-year-old laptop. I've already used Ubuntu, Kubuntu, ElementaryOS and Manjaro. This thing always ran a lot hotter than it did on Windows and I've always experienced a bad energy management on GNU/Linux, even with TLP installed. But, on Pop, the package customized by System76 is impressive. The laptop is running way cooler and it's extremely easy to change between energy states (and they really work!). The battery life is also better. I also had problems with Ubuntu installing incomplete package drivers for the GT 740M, resulting in a non-functional Nvidia X Server Settings and sometimes a black screen that needed fixing from the terminal after every OS install. On Pop!OS it just works.


That's great! Arch also has a System76-provided AUR package for power management, I usually keep the graphics card off when I'm just programming and easily get 5+ hours of battery life.


KairanD said:


> Pop also has Flatpak support out-of-the-box and I don't need to add PPAs to install things like Lutris. The software store, that in Ubuntu is extremely slow and frustrating, works flawless on System76's OS. The system is also cleaner, comes with few installed packages and has every data collecting method disabled by default. It also uses Systemd-boot instead of GRUB and I'm experiencing faster boot times. Also, Pop! Shell is amazing and I'm finally using GNOME as it's supposed to. The window tiling feature is a must have for productivity.


I've been using GRUB for both my installs, maybe I should check out systemd-boot. I know that's what the AUR installer uses. And also just saw on HackerNews this morning that GRUB has several newly discovered security vulnerabilities. I didn't know GNOME can do window tiling! I am used to i3 and will probably move to sway soon since Wayland is getting better and better these days.


KairanD said:


> Well, a conclusion? Pop!OS seems like a Super Saiyan version of Ubuntu to me (=P). All the benefits, none of the problems! I don't hate Ubuntu... In fact, I love it. But Pop!OS fixes many things and brings an out-of-the-box improved experience for all kinds of users. And it's keeping my old and tough daily laptop alive (this thing suffered a lot during it's life, but seems to be indestructible, lol. Asus did a great job).


That's great to hear ^^


----------



## FoxWithAName (Mar 7, 2021)

I hope you all noticed the uwu wallpapers recently posted to r/linuxmasterrace subreddit... Mine is this now 

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxmasterrace/comments/ly9p57

Hope you all have a great Sunday


----------



## KairanD (Mar 10, 2021)

moss235 said:


> That's great! Arch also has a System76-provided AUR package for power management, I usually keep the graphics card off when I'm just programming and easily get 5+ hours of battery life.


I keep the Nvidia driver on hybrid mode, using the Intel HD Graphics as primary. The GT 740M is rarely used. I would like to disable it, but there's no option in the BIOS.



moss235 said:


> I've been using GRUB for both my installs, maybe I should check out systemd-boot. I know that's what the AUR installer uses. And also just saw on HackerNews this morning that GRUB has several newly discovered security vulnerabilities. I didn't know GNOME can do window tiling! I am used to i3 and will probably move to sway soon since Wayland is getting better and better these days.


Systemd-boot is gradually improving to replace GRUB. It's faster, more reliable and more secure. However, it has some bugs, since it's very recent. Only few distros are using it as default. The ones more focused on stability, like Debian and even Ubuntu, are probably going to keep GRUB for a while. Arch and Pop!OS are pulling ahead.

The windows tiling feature is provided by System76's Pop Shell extension. It works really well! 

I'm also waiting for improvements for Wayland, since... Well, Nvidia. You know.


----------



## Barafu_PineBerry (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm running a AMD Ryzen 5 2600 with Linux Mint 19.3
I have 16gb of DDR4 RAM Displaying with a GTX 1050 Ti graphics card
I run other operating systems with virtualbox

I am interested in getting another PS4 just to install Linux on it to see how well it runs Steam.
And who knows, it might be a travel PC to take with me at furry conventions.
But PS4s are scarce in my region.


----------



## FoxWithAName (Mar 10, 2021)

Barafu_PineBerry said:


> I am interested in getting another PS4 just to install Linux on it to see how well it runs Steam.
> And who knows, it might be a travel PC to take with me at furry conventions.
> But PS4s are scarce in my region.


Interesting... I need that!


----------



## hirumono (Apr 2, 2021)

Been using many Linux flavors since about 2007. I settled on Ubuntu for a while, until the Amazon search thing came out - disgusted, I had a look around and found a good alternative in Linux Mint, which I've been using till today.
My setup is nothing fancy, a 4th-gen i5 with 16 GB Ram and Geforce GTX970. I rarely run games on it so it's more than enough.
Every now and then I experiment with VirtualBox to try out a release of Win 10 or AndroidX86 (still hoping for a port of Bluestacks in the future!).


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Apr 5, 2021)

I used to use Linux as my main operating system 5 or more years ago. I mainly used Linux Mint, though sometimes Ubuntu as well. 'apt-get' and the solid terminal were really convenient, especially for software development. If I, say, quickly wanted to start developing parallel applications with Spark, I could easily just install the necessary tools through terminal and start developing with the exact same Text Editor + Terminal combo I use for everything else. In windows, I'd generally have to install some new (and usually cumbersome) GUI application.

It did have problems though. The biggest issue for me personally was hardware support. Most vendors develop the drivers and software support for their hardware only for windows, so getting the peripherals (like surround headsets and gaming mice) working properly was a much bigger hassle, and it usually still ended up having missing features compared with Windows. The biggest problem though was GPU and battery management. I had to manually switch between my Nvidia GTX 880m GPU and the integrated one, and while I could easily do hours of gaming on windows on battery, I could do barely 15 mins on Linux. The battery lasted way shorter on Linux in general.

The other big problem was gaming. The majority of games are made just for Windows, and while Wine allows to play most of them on Linux as well, it's usually a hassle and oftentimes ends up with problems and missing features. I think I had multiplayer problems with one game, and with another the game had messed up UI in some places, and missing cutscenes.

When Windows 10 came around, it provided linux tools for its own filesystem and workspaces, so at that point I had little reason to go back. These days, when I need Linux functionality I just use Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL). It allows me to conveniently use most Linux tools on my Windows filesystem (oh and that's why I use WSL1 over WSL2, the latter apparently isn't meant to be used on Windows filesystem). If I need full Linux functionality, I will just use a virtual machine.


----------



## moss235 (Apr 6, 2021)

Yeah, if you want to use these things which are basically designed for vendor lock-in you eventually end up dual booting or using WSL. I went the dual booting route. I try to minimize my time in Windows because of all the anti features (Cortana, telemetry, etc.) but it can be an exhausting dance. I hear Wine is improving a lot lately, so that's at least some good news.


----------



## Barafu_PineBerry (Apr 9, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> I used to use Linux as my main operating system 5 or more years ago. I mainly used Linux Mint, though sometimes Ubuntu as well. 'apt-get' and the solid terminal were really convenient, especially for software development. If I, say, quickly wanted to start developing parallel applications with Spark, I could easily just install the necessary tools through terminal and start developing with the exact same Text Editor + Terminal combo I use for everything else. In windows, I'd generally have to install some new (and usually cumbersome) GUI application.
> 
> It did have problems though. The biggest issue for me personally was hardware support. Most vendors develop the drivers and software support for their hardware only for windows, so getting the peripherals (like surround headsets and gaming mice) working properly was a much bigger hassle, and it usually still ended up having missing features compared with Windows. The biggest problem though was GPU and battery management. I had to manually switch between my Nvidia GTX 880m GPU and the integrated one, and while I could easily do hours of gaming on windows on battery, I could do barely 15 mins on Linux. The battery lasted way shorter on Linux in general.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't recommend Windows 10. The OS has so many back doors that if you knew what all of them do, you would be too scared to do anything online with it.
I've heard so many horror stories and seen so many videos of Windows 10 users being hacked, hijacked framed, defrauded and even removed from the internet permanently. All because they clicked on the wrong link, said a phrase someone didn't like, or won too many games and gloated about it.
You are not safe with Windows 10 unless you are operating your computer offline. Doesn't matter what kind of security software you have, someone will always find a way through.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Apr 9, 2021)

Barafu_PineBerry said:


> I wouldn't recommend Windows 10. The OS has so many back doors that if you knew what all of them do, you would be too scared to do anything online with it.
> I've heard so many horror stories and seen so many videos of Windows 10 users being hacked, hijacked framed, defrauded and even removed from the internet permanently. All because they clicked on the wrong link, said a phrase someone didn't like, or won too many games and gloated about it.
> You are not safe with Windows 10 unless you are operating your computer offline. Doesn't matter what kind of security software you have, someone will always find a way through.


That's interesting. Are there any specific backdoors that are of concern? I do admit I'm somewhat lazy on security as I trust that I won't do anything too stupid and that I'm not much of a target either.


----------



## Barafu_PineBerry (Apr 9, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> That's interesting. Are there any specific backdoors that are of concern? I do admit I'm somewhat lazy on security as I trust that I won't do anything too stupid and that I'm not much of a target either.


There are 117 back doors into Windows 10 and only a handful are closable without crashing internet access. If you close too many doors, Windows 10 will detect it and shut off your internet access. One of the back doors that are well known is the INTELME back door. Most of them are telemetry ports, update ports, location tracing ports, meta data ports and webpage remote viewing ports.
Youtube tutorials will help you out on securing your computer.


----------



## Windows10 (Apr 10, 2021)

windows10 is garbage tbh, i run manjaro currently. . . for now, might switch it up. . .


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Apr 10, 2021)

Windows10 said:


> windows10 is garbage tbh, i run manjaro currently. . . for now, might switch it up. . .


On its own merits, I'd say yeah, the Linux distros are way better. Unfortunately, Windows 10 benefits big-time from the Network effect. If I was more interested in the OS and driver side of things, or less interested in gaming, I would definitely be using Linux exclusively.

I'm wondering though, is there like a list of hardware, peripherals and computers, that are well supported in Linux (as well as in Win10)? I would definitely like to take that into consideration in my future hardware purchases.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 12, 2021)

At a glance, I thought this thread was titled "Soooooooo any Latinx users out there?" and it just about triggered me.


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 12, 2021)

Extremely random note, but I just found out that the DarkPlaces project, a modernization of good old Quake to use fancy OpenGL rendering with tons of eye candy (full dynamic light & shadows, high-res textures with parallax mapping etc.) works on Linux, just like that. One less reason to boot into Windows...


----------



## Barafu_PineBerry (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm currently being DDOSed on my connection, one of the attacks succeeded and shutdown my PS4 while watching Star Trek on Crave.
According to my router logs, most of the attacks are happening at night.
Is there a way to change my modem IP address?


----------



## moss235 (May 10, 2021)

I just switched over from Arch Linux to Pop OS on my System76 machine and I'm liking it so far. The default window manager's tiling mode is not so bad for someone used to i3, but not as configurable as I'd hoped. There was no particular reason for the switch other than that I kind of ran out of patience configuring Arch once I ran into issues with my graphics card and knew that S76 (who maintain Pop OS) definitely would have solved this already. So I'd chalk that up to proprietary software from NVIDIA being demonic than any particular failing on Arch's part.

Also, if anyone does stuff with audio on Linux and wants to try out pre-release software, pipewire is an incredibly promising project. I just tried it out over the weekend and it worked surprisingly smoothly for being v0.x. Basically (my understanding may be lacking!) it tries to emulate and/or replace all 3 of the major audio backends out there (pulse, alsa, and jack) in such a way that everything can interop well, there's decent backward compatibility, and the best features of each backend are maintained. Highly recommend, and it looks like it's soon to become the default on a couple distros. I believe it already is on Fedora, who sponsor pipewire's development.


----------



## kelliegator (May 16, 2021)

I recently decided to use Manjaro Cinnamon and I like it a lot. Certainly provides more freedom and flexibility than MacOS, which I used before.


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 27, 2021)

Hey Linux users, I've got a questions for you, because we are Soooooooo many XD. So do you have any expierence with a good DAO and Audio processor? I installed Waveform but I have trouble with the audio processing basically, its not usable. I use ALSA for processing do you have any alternatives to either of these? Hit me up.


----------



## NFP (Jun 15, 2021)

Anybody here know anything about virtualization? Is it viable to run a virtual machine to use photoshop with it? In order for it to not be unbearably slow, it would have to passthrough the GPU, is that possible? I couldn't find much info on doing that with virtual box (beyond 5 year-old thread of people saying VRAM is just RAM and VB doesn't so much as touch the real GPU), can kvm/qemu do that? Would it be faster than wine? 'Cause wine isn't very fast... "wine is not emulation", sure as hell feels like it is.


----------



## PercyD (Jun 15, 2021)

I use Windows 10 for my work laptop, cause I just need it to work-

However, when I have a desktop again, I so want an Ubuntu or something nice~. I miss Linux. I can still use Krita on it for my art, and I can make a secure place to hide my furry butts and other materials.


----------



## PercyD (Jun 16, 2021)

NFP said:


> Anybody here know anything about virtualization? Is it viable to run a virtual machine to use photoshop with it? In order for it to not be unbearably slow, it would have to passthrough the GPU, is that possible? I couldn't find much info on doing that with virtual box (beyond 5 year-old thread of people saying VRAM is just RAM and VB doesn't so much as touch the real GPU), can kvm/qemu do that? Would it be faster than wine? 'Cause wine isn't very fast... "wine is not emulation", sure as hell feels like it is.


My immediate reaction is to maybe use a stable build of Krita as supposed to Photoshop. Its just as powerful, and it works on Linux builds just fine. 

I would also suggest perhaps using an older version of photoshop (because honestly, the features hasn't changed much)--
With a more streamlined version of Windows. Windows 8 was actually made for tablets, so its a bit quicker. I use a 'version' on my mom's old computer so it runs smooth.


----------



## Jubatian (Aug 8, 2021)

Debian here, with WindowMaker for window manager (now I guess that's an obscure oddity!  ). Last Windows version I used at home was Windows 98, until I ended up with a computer on which it no longer could be installed (I was keeping it for games, notably indie games from that era mixing DOS and Windows).

In office, of course it is Windows, so staying pretty much up to date how that OS feels like, hence I have Debian with WindowMaker at home. I like that the system just stays in the background, just being reliable, dependable and consistent. Not perfect at all, I can well see why Windows can have its appeal, but for me it is a huge comfort that the system is just doing what I expect it to be doing.


----------



## hirumono (Aug 9, 2021)

NFP said:


> Anybody here know anything about virtualization? Is it viable to run a virtual machine to use photoshop with it? In order for it to not be unbearably slow, it would have to passthrough the GPU, is that possible? I couldn't find much info on doing that with virtual box (beyond 5 year-old thread of people saying VRAM is just RAM and VB doesn't so much as touch the real GPU), can kvm/qemu do that? Would it be faster than wine? 'Cause wine isn't very fast... "wine is not emulation", sure as hell feels like it is.


I tried that on my Mint setup to use CLIP Studio with a Wacom tablet. I used Windows 7 installed on VirtualBox, with Guest Additions and experimental 3D support turned on. Results weren't that bad, I remember the software running quite well with just a bit of tearing and stuttering when rotating view; the only drawback was that I had to manually switch mouse pointer between guest and host, since the Wacom pen wasn't able to do that automatically.


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 16, 2021)

Yup, Green Lightning runs Ubuntu.  Rikku, my main computer, runs Windows 10 though, since Adobe hasn't ported Creative Cloud to Linux (yet?  Hopefully!)


----------



## Neothoren (Sep 29, 2021)

I daily use linux in all my computers. It's been a while since I used windows or other OS for my computational needs.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 30, 2021)

Desktop is a W10 Pro/Debian dualboot


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 1, 2021)

I was a sysadmin of a group of servers running RHEL to host gitlab projects for my former employer.
Ran Scientific Linux on my laptop / development box. And still use SL in VM's from time to time for my own projects.
I used to roll my own distros from a debian source for some embedded work projects. 

I did run Ubuntu from 2008 to I want to say 2014 as my primary OS. But As a primarily g GUI user I really felt the shift over to gtk3 for gnome, or the transition to heavier interfaces on other DE's sort of felt clunky and lacked refinement that OSX or windows had. I hated dealing with the bugs of gtk3 and gnome3 during its teething phase and switched back to windows for a lot of my home computing.


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 1, 2021)

I got a laptop a few months ago (_el cheapo_ kind, I'm a desktop guy). Wanted to install KDE Neon on it, the same system that I'm so pleased with on my desktop. There was some strange driver issue though. But then, I wanted to try Manjaro since quite some time and thought it's a good occasion. Installed it and it's all fine.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 1, 2021)

I like Cinnamon, XFCE and KDE, but I have no use for GNOME.


----------



## Barafu_PineBerry (Oct 12, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I like Cinnamon, XFCE and KDE, but I have no use for GNOME.


I don't like Gnome either.


----------



## MarbleHound (Nov 11, 2021)

I use Debian. My laptop has a dual boot with win 8 cause I prefer clip studio paint over krita


----------



## Outré (Nov 11, 2021)

I use it on about 80 devices on a system I have set up at work. At home I have it on a raspberrypi for some home automation stuff. For my personal computer I use a MacBook.


----------



## Bel (Dec 14, 2021)

I don't use Linux on anything yet, but I'm looking forward to using it on my future Steam Deck since that will be using a version of Linux.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 3, 2022)

I want to swtich to Linux And would switch if there was alot more support for it.


----------

